# pet shop advices



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey have u ever been to local pet shop and had advices that are not accurate? i feel we learn more at here than a pet shop lol its like any experienced fish keeper at here could go to pet shop and teach staff a few things yea. it got me worrying as i got a pleco a few months back but now as hes creeping up to 7inches and longer than my clown loaches lol its like he will be king in 55g and outgrow this. i cant believe the lady said minium tank size for pleco is a 20g, thats quite bad advice yea and she was saying oscars need a 30g at the least for one. but on forums its a different story when oscar owners come in and chat.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

you're preaching to the choir... 

just today i had the girl at the LFS tell a customer to ask me her questions about fish and i'm still a noob compared to a lot of the folks here. that's the great thing about a forum like this, there is usually someone who has an accurate answer to any question you might have.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Depends on the shop. Some shops the employees are just plain not educated on fish knowledge. Other shops will give false information as long as it gives them a sale.


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol its true that most have rubbish advice.. like x2 goldfish in a 3.2gallon plastic tank. should be about 10gallon per goldfish i believe and if u ever seen adult goldfish thats around 12inches long and adult black moors can be real fat Lol same with fancy goldfish nearly as big as a fist for shape.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Do your own research on the internet or ask the questions on this forum if you can't find the info. Most importantly is to determine by visually observing if the fish at the LFS are, in your opinion and using common-sense, healthy and well taken care of. I always do my own research to ensure I make the best purchasing decision.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

at the fish store they do not give a S*** about you they are a buisness and they have one priority and thats to move fish and stock. How ever there are acceptions to this of course like everything else not every store owner is out to make a buck and is worried about making their profits.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know what stores you guys go to but over the past couple years I've had a ton of very helpful advice from IPU in Richmond. I live close by and will continue to shop there because of how helpful and honest they were. 
I know there will be stores that are much less helpful and honest *cough, PJ's, cough* but for every bad store, there is a good one! 

Don't turn your back on the local businesses. They are the foundation for this hobby. There was a thread posted that i wish i could find regarding LFS vs. Online. If anyone remembers this thread could you please post a link here? I think it would be quite useful. 

Also remember guys, some of the LFS' around Vancouver are the sponsors for this site, so please don't be so quick to judge them all due to a couple bad apples.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

True. If you go to mom and pop type petshops they are true hobbyists who opened a LPs because it was their passion.
All stores have to make a profit to stay in business, 
But there is one chain I know of where if the employees don't make their quota on sales they are fired, hence young employees come up to you instantly to help. My niece worked at one in mr and she was out pretty fast .


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Discus said:


> at the fish store they do not give a S*** about you they are a buisness and they have one priority and thats to move fish and stock. How ever there are acceptions to this of course like everything else not every store owner is out to make a buck and is worried about making their profits.


at the store i work at me and the other manager have refused to sell certain fish to people just because their tanks were inadequate to give the fish a proper home. Also we are not afraid to ask a customer to wait for a few seconds if we dont know the answer to a question so we can go ask each other. I wish we had a way to make sure dogs were going to good homes, we've had customers who will spend 900$ on a dog and come back a few days later trying to return it because it barks and poops and pees even though we tell everyone before the sale that we dont do returns on dogs. Although it worked out to my advantage because i got a free puppy out of it


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i to was once sold a common pleco after asking what can help keep algae down in my 10 gallon. Luckily i had a buddy with a 70g who took him in. The same shop did this to me with clown loaches and even a couple terrestrial plants not suitable for aquaria.

A week ago i was at aquariums west, while i was there they advised someone to not even consider a fish they had since it got massive (snakehead). They also had an employee helping someone on the phone because they had questions about their planted tank. So right there shows you that not all the shops are solely motivated by making a sale.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

monkE said:


> I don't know what stores you guys go to but over the past couple years I've had a ton of very helpful advice from IPU in Richmond. I live close by and will continue to shop there because of how helpful and honest they were.
> I know there will be stores that are much less helpful and honest *cough, PJ's, cough* but for every bad store, there is a good one!


I can name them off, but I assume that that is frowned upon and is bad for the forum's reputation. I've probably been to over a dozen different LFS, and the quality of the information (and the initiative!) varies greatly...all the sponsers on here are great.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> I can name them off, but I assume that that is frowned upon and is bad for the forum's reputation. I've probably been to over a dozen different LFS, and the quality of the information (and the initiative!) varies greatly...all the sponsers on here are great.


The way i see it, a forum is a place for the public to discuss their opinions on everything. I will not name a store for no reason. If I like your service I will say so, if I don't like it, well i'll say that too.

Word of mouth is how the majority of businesses gain as well as loose customers. It's up to them to make sure our experiences are positive ones.

I agree that all the sponsors on here are great.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> I can name them off, but I assume that that is frowned upon and is bad for the forum's reputation. I've probably been to over a dozen different LFS, and the quality of the information (and the initiative!) varies greatly...all the sponsers on here are great.


Yeah well, I mean it all depends on the person you get too. Some people will tell you that they do not know... some will be helpful.... but others will make up bullshit on the spot.... that's the problem


----------

